
Embarcadero's “CodeRage” online conference is next week: 3 days of sessions - vintagedave
https://community.embarcadero.com/blogs/entry/robert-uncle-bob-martin-is-speaking-at-coderage-xii
======
vintagedave
There are 75 sessions over three days. Presenters include "Uncle Bob" Martin
of Clean Code, a couple I think we can't announce yet, and 75 others. Topics
include C++, Delphi, code architecture, cross-platform development, database
development, and all sorts of miscellaneous talks on things like - to pick
some randomly - Docker, current state of AI, Linux usage, Matlab/Scilab
scripting, pluralising and gendering numbers, writing mazes... you name it.
Topics are from beginner to expert.

This conference happens every year. Last year when I posted it here, a couple
of people complained you had to sign up. That's because we need to estimate
numbers, check against what we've organised with the third-party streaming
system (GTW), etc. Marketing no doubt likes it too: I know some people dislike
it, but you can always delete that info :)

